# First Night : Raw Diet! + Questions!



## kiddo88 (Sep 12, 2012)

Alright, well hubby and I decided to start his Siberian Husky and my Chi on a raw food diet. We went to the store today after hours of research and picked up a few (perhaps too many...) things.
1. Whole Chicken
2. Chicken 1/4
3. Gizzards and Hearts (mixed together)
4. Chicken Livers
5. Turkey Necks
6. Sardines (mostly for the cats, but the dogs enjoyed a bite of one!)

The dogs each had a bit of chicken. Ousi (my chi) chewed some meat off of the turkey neck. Chaz (husky) ate an entire turkey neck. Chaz also ate 2 small gizzards. Ousi wanted NOTHING* to do with the hearts or gizzards. Of course, Chaz ate whatever was put before him 
Overall they loved it so much! They went right after it!
But I have a few questions:
1. How can I be sure that they are full? My Ousi will quit when she is full- but I really doubt Chaz would.
2. How can I be sure that Ousi is getting bones? 
3. What should I feed them for breakfast? Chaz LOVES* egg shells so I know he will eat a raw egg- but Ousi is so picky and she won't eat shells so I'm sure she won't eat a whole egg.
4. What should I give them as treats through out the day?
5. Am I missing anything in their diet that they really need?
6. I also read that too much fat can kill them. How much is too much? Do I need to take like all of the fat off of it? Don't they need some fat?

Thanks so much!


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

kiddo88 said:


> 1. How can I be sure that they are full? My Ousi will quit when she is full- but I really doubt Chaz would.
> 2. How can I be sure that Ousi is getting bones?
> 3. What should I feed them for breakfast? Chaz LOVES* egg shells so I know he will eat a raw egg- but Ousi is so picky and she won't eat shells so I'm sure she won't eat a whole egg.
> 4. What should I give them as treats through out the day?
> ...


1. I would feed 2% of their ideal body weight. There are raw calculators you can use to calculate how much that is. Adjust up or down according to body condition. Start off low and slow. As in only 2%, not 3 or 4% and slow as in chicken ONLY for now. NO gizzards, eggs, livers, nothing extra. It would probably be easiest to buy whole chickens and then divide and portion out to your dogs according to weight. Too much variety will cause upset tummies and diarrhea for sure.

2. You will know he is getting bones because you are feeding him a bony piece of chicken. Feed them separately so you can keep track of that. In crates or on separate towels.

3. No eggs. Wayyyyyyyyyyy too early. Eggs are for experienced raw eaters. You will be giving a bony piece of chicken twice a day. That's it. Nothing else. Variety comes later.

4. What are you using treats for? Training? If so, you can use just a pea sized bit of dehydrated chicken (konas chips for example). And I truly mean pea sized. Just a teeny tiny bit for whatever you are asking them to do. You might try just using praise. Dogs don't need treats throughout the day, especially when starting a new diet. You want to keep things simple until they are fully transitioned.

5. No, you aren't missing anything. Chicken is what they need for now. Later on you will add in red meats and variety and organs. But chicken ONLY for at least 10 days and until they are fully transitioned... eating well with good stools.

6. Healthy dogs process fat just fine. Dogs that are PRONE to pancreatitis may have trouble with lots of fat. Assume your dogs are healthy. If you leave the skin on the chicken and they get looser stools, you can peel off most of it for a few meals and just feed meat and bone. Then slowly add it back in. Dogs use fat for energy. It is necessary. 

I would encourage you to keep reading and researching. Put the eggs on the back burner. Put the livers and gizzards, turkey necks, and other extras in the freezer for later. Just use plain old whole chickens cut up for now.


----------



## kiddo88 (Sep 12, 2012)

*2. You will know he is getting bones because you are feeding him a bony piece of chicken.* Feed them separately so you can keep track of that. In crates or on separate towels.

3. *No eggs. Wayyyyyyyyyyy too early.* Eggs are for experienced raw eaters. You will be giving a bony piece of chicken twice a day. That's it. Nothing else. Variety comes later.

4. *What are you using treats for?* 

5. * No, you aren't missing anything.* 

6. *Healthy dogs process fat just fine. *

*I would encourage you to keep reading and researching*. 


2. She won't eat the bones, she just wants the meat off of it. Could i crush it into a paste perhaps?

3. Ousi won't eat eggs, but we have been giving chaz egg shells for months now. Does that make it okay since he's had it for a while? Or do I need to stop them?

4. I use treats for when Ousi potty's outside. If I don't she tends to want to potty inside :confused5:

5. Great! I saw some saw veggies and fruit need to be added eventually as well as it simulates the inside of prey animals intestines.

6. Good to know, I was wondering how to get all fat off of meat. lol

Oh, believe me. I have just started researching. I'm a bit anal retentive when it comes to my puppies.


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

2. She won't eat the bones, she just wants the meat off of it. Could i crush it into a paste perhaps? 

Yep. Take a hammer and bash away until the chicken is floppy. 

3. Ousi won't eat eggs, but we have been giving chaz egg shells for months now. Does that make it okay since he's had it for a while? Or do I need to stop them? 

They are fine if he's had them for months. Excess calcium is excreted into the stool. But too much calcium can bind minerals so you don't want to go overboard. Aim for 10% of the diet only.

4. I use treats for when Ousi potty's outside. If I don't she tends to want to potty inside :confused5: 

What kind of treats do you use now? Just make sure that the treats are tiny tiny. Like no bigger than a pea.

5. Great! I saw some saw veggies and fruit need to be added eventually as well as it simulates the inside of prey animals intestines. 

That is a matter of debate within the raw community.  Some do veggies. Some don't. If you do, be aware that they must be in a slurry. Otherwise they pass thru with no benefit at all. The outer wall of cellulose has to be broken down. IMO keep total veggie/plant matter at a small percentage of the diet. 10% or less, no more. Meat should be the main part of the diet. A little bit of bone. A little bit of organ. That's it.

6. Good to know, I was wondering how to get all fat off of meat. lol 

Most dogs do just fine with fat/skin. You will become a student of your dogs and what their systems tolerate.

Oh, believe me. I have just started researching. I'm a bit anal retentive when it comes to my puppies.

As are most of us.


----------

